# How can I tell if she is pregnant?



## aukuma (Jan 1, 2013)

Other than having blood work done, is there any way to tell if a goat is pregnant? 

Some background: 

I received these two pygmy/dwarf mix goats as my Christmas present (thank you to my loving hubby!) and I was told when I picked them up that the older one (1 year old) had bred with a buck and possibly could be pregnant. Now, they didn't know when this might have happened, just that they were housed together and he "liked" her.  She has had one batch of babies (two does) already about 6 months ago. (that seems so young!) She has a nice udder, but I'm not sure what it looked like before, its definitely not flat. 

I tried to get a picture of her bum but she wouldn't cooperate, she still doesn't like me. I am just really worried that she might indeed be pregnant and I wont know there's a baby coming. I dont know how far along she is or when its due. 

Any and all advice is appreciated!


----------



## Tiss (Jan 1, 2013)

I don't raise pygmies but I understand that they are year-round breeders. I would assume that if you don't see her going into heat sometime in the next month, she's likely bred.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 1, 2013)

Blood testing is the most accurate way to know, but there are a few others than can give you an idea.  
1)  If this was a planned breeding, mark you calendar and look for her next heat cycle.  If she does not come into heat again, she is probably bred.
2)  Watch for an udder to build.  That takes time though, especially if she is a first freshener.
3)  Some folks say they can tell by the way the doe's backside looks.  I don't know much about it though.
4)  There is a urine test you can do but it is not as accurate and seems to be more expensive than they blood testing.


----------



## lilhill (Jan 2, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Blood testing is the most accurate way to know, but there are a few others than can give you an idea.
> 1)  If this was a planned breeding, mark you calendar and look for her next heat cycle.  If she does not come into heat again, she is probably bred.
> 2)  Watch for an udder to build.  That takes time though, especially if she is a first freshener.
> 3)  Some folks say they can tell by the way the doe's backside looks.  I don't know much about it though.
> 4)  There is a urine test you can do but it is not as accurate and seems to be more expensive than they blood testing.


About a month to 6 weeks after breeding, you can look at the top part of her vulva to see if the "V" has smoothed out and her vulva is getting more elongated.  Now, that kind of checking takes some practice though, but once you get the hang of it, you can pretty much guesstimate.  Of course, coming into heat again will tell you pretty quickly if she is bred or not.


----------



## aukuma (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I dont know when her last heat was but I'll keep a close eye on her to see if she has another in the next month. 

I just realized, that she must be older than the 1 year that I was told. I find it odd that she got pregnant when she was 3 months old. She has a 6 month old baby with her, she cant be a year old. Oh well, I love her anyway no matter her age or pregnancy status 

I'll see if I can get a good look at her bum, she still doesnt like me enough to let me touch her much.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 2, 2013)

If you can get a look at her teeth, you could get some idea of her real age.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 2, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> If you can get a look at her teeth, you could get some idea of her real age.


yes at one year of age they loose there middle two teeth and get adult teeth,  it would be obious, at 2 years of age they loose the next two teeth, ect......  

It is very possible that they just gave you a ball park numbef of how old she is and she could be something like 18 months old and there  for kidded at 10 to 12 months of age the first time and is now pregnant again.  

You want to look for a vulva that is loose looking, elongated looking, with very few or no wrinkles around the actual vulva part and between the vulva and anus.


----------



## aukuma (Mar 10, 2013)

Well, I was never sure she was pregnant but woke up to look out the window at her on the 2nd of March and saw something hanging out of her. I threw my clothes on and ran outside (it was 15 degrees) only to find three frozen babies  

Now I'm not sure if the little one is pregnant. I'm worried that she might be. I've been watching her very close. Only time will tell.


----------

